# Leaves and snow don't mix.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2018)

Mother Nature is working in reverse . I don't think she realizes the leaf blower doesn't work on snow.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2018)

Our landscapers just got rid of the 2nd huge leaf clean-ups before the snow, but like you Ruth, some more have fallen.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 17, 2018)

If the snow is dry enough the leaf blower will do an adequate job of cleaning the snow and the leaves together.

It won't work in wet snow.

Often when it has snowed slightly overnight I have used the leaf blower to clean the steps and the sidewalk.

It sounds crazy but it does a perfect job.

Backyard leaves?  Just leave them till spring.  Good mulch for the lawn.


----------



## Knight (Nov 17, 2018)

On the brighter side it's good to know those are leaves, not that a kennel full of dogs was let loose.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes,Camper they are back yard leaves and  the snow is very wet and heavy.I think we will let them go. Knight, I know what you mean about the kennel full of dogs. Ever since we took down our fence every animal around the neighborhood had decided to christen our yard. I'm just waiting for the one bear we have in the neighborhood to come and do his thing, although I think by now he is hibernating.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2018)

Knight said:


> On the brighter side it's good to know those are leaves, not that a kennel full of dogs was let loose.



Oh my. I love dogs but I think I know what you mean!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 17, 2018)

Dogs should not be allowed to run loose. Our city has a by law. They must be on a leash.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 17, 2018)

Gave up on my leaves, called my lawn guy to finish the job.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 18, 2018)

Our former house was surrounded by large oak trees.

In this area, oaks generally hold their leaves until well into snow season.

Leachate from oak leaves acidifies the soil which inhibits lawn growth, so . . . 

In addition to getting to rake up mountains of acorns every autumn, the lawn-maven who is blessed with oaks gets the added bonus of having to spread copious quantities of lime every spring to "sweeten" the soil.

Our current home has a "yard", not a "lawn".  At this stage of life, raking leaves is, for me, a waste of precious days.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Our former house was surrounded by large oak trees.
> 
> In this area, oaks generally hold their leaves until well into snow season.
> 
> ...



Does the lime work?

Usually in the spring I used to use the lawn scarifier on the lawn mower to mulch the leaves.

I had one of the nicest lawns on the street.  I could not tolerate weeds.  If you work at getting rid of the weeds, the lawn really takes over with grass.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2018)

That’s what parts of our lawn look like and it’s stays that way till the spring . It’s pretty, not perfect.
Beech trees hang onto their leaves the longest where we live and we have quite a few so our property is never leaf free.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 18, 2018)

We don't get much if any snow where I'm at, but do get plenty of leaves from our trees, and the neighbor's. I usually just rake them all into the garden then use the rototiller to mix them in the soil. I remember one year we had a good windy storm that just about blew all the leaves out of our yard, sweet!!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 18, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Does the lime work?



Yes, it helps.  Requires regular application and pH monitoring because the lime takes several months to have an effect.  You're right about aerating the soil and getting rid of weeds.  Then there's fertilizing.  And preventing moss.  And grubs.  Maintaining a nice lawn can be VERY labor intensive
. . .  especially if you have a lot that's in the woods and heavily shaded by big oak trees.  :awman:


----------

